# Lector de CD que lee lo que quiere



## Josefe17 (Feb 17, 2010)

Buenas noches, a ver si alguien me puede decir como es posible que yo ponga un CD en un lector de CD, cierre y suene otro completamnete diferente, CD que ya había sido antes leyendo correctamnete en la unidad. Suena bién, sin fallos y completo. ¿Cómo es posible? ¿Puede haber alguna memoria donde guardar la info completa? La unidad es antigua y ha sido incluso desenchufada, pero ahí sigue. Se les ocurre algo de por qué pueda ser. Es algo completamente inverosímil.

Atentamente
Josefe 17


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 17, 2010)

josefe17 dijo:


> Buenas noches, a ver si alguien me puede decir como es posible que yo ponga un CD en un lector de CD, cierre y suene otro completamnete diferente, CD que ya había sido antes leyendo correctamnete en la unidad. Suena bién, sin fallos y completo. ¿Cómo es posible? ¿Puede haber alguna memoria donde guardar la info completa? La unidad es antigua y ha sido incluso desenchufada, pero ahí sigue. Se les ocurre algo de por qué pueda ser. Es algo completamente inverosímil.



     
Verdaderamente....es completamente inverosímil.

Pero se me ocurren un par de cosas, igual de inverosímiles que tu problema.


Todos los CD que has puesto tienen grabado lo mismo.
Hay un duende por ahí haciendo cosas raras.

En fin...


----------



## Limbo (Feb 17, 2010)

> Hay un duende por ahí haciendo cosas raras.



(Perdon por entrometerme sin aportar nada, pero me ha hecho gracia ese comentario..)


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 17, 2010)

Y siempre te repite el anterior? es de brujas!..  

Pones un cd lo escuchas y pones otro escuchando el 1ero. Ahora si pones otro, escuchas el 2do? o siempre repite el que alguna vez pusiste? Esta montado sobre una computadora?


----------



## Cacho (Feb 17, 2010)

Si en la bandeja donde se pone el CD tenés uno puesto y el que ponés queda encima...
Eso explica todo.

Si en cambio es de esos equipos con bandejas para varios CD, puede que haya una falla en el mecanismo y tenga un CD adentro. Con eso no toma ningún otro y siempre vas a escuchar lo mismo...

Si no, por las dudas, mirá de frente al equipo y decile, en voz clara y fuerte, *Rumpelstiltskin* (leer en caso de no entender)


Saludos
.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Feb 18, 2010)

ami me paso algo similar, pero era con una computadora hace ya tiempo....    adivinaron... virus. jejeje


----------



## Josefe17 (Feb 18, 2010)

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas. Resulta que, como decía Cacho, hoy cuando lo he vuelto a encender y abro de nuevo la bandeja y saco el disco, había otro debajo. Cuando puse el otro, la bandeja quedaba por encima de mi punto de vista y no me percaté de que había otro. Por más que abría la bandeja veía el CD en cuestión, pero no el de debajo, y no se me ocurrió bajo ningún concepto levantarlo, hasta que hoy abro la bandeja para probar con otro, saco el disco y veo los dos. No se me ocurrió que hubiese uno debajo, ya que el otro sonaba bién y no se trababa debido al mayor peso para arrastrar. Disculpenme por mi falta de rigor en las comprobaciones, pero apenas tuve tiempo para comprobar después de verlo.

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## Cacho (Feb 18, 2010)

josefe17 dijo:


> ...abro de nuevo la bandeja y saco el disco, había otro debajo.



A mí nunca me pasó ni me volverá a pasar
Apuesto a que a vos tampoco te pasa de nuevo.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Feb 18, 2010)

Lo siento isotericos, la realidad de la fisica, de nuevo, gana.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 18, 2010)

jajaja... una vez un cliente, en esas computadoras viejas que usaban discos de 5 1/4, decia que se comia sus discos y sin importar cuantos se comiera, siempre leia lo mismo.
Obviamente eso causo un gran desconcierto en mi analitica deductiva, al ver lo que hacia el cliente, resulta que metia los discos sin sacar el que estaba metido, asi que cuando abri aquello, parecia almacen de disketes...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 18, 2010)

josefe17 dijo:


> Gracias a todos por sus respuestas. Resulta que, como decía Cacho, hoy cuando lo he vuelto a encender y abro de nuevo la bandeja y saco el disco, había otro debajo. Cuando puse el otro, la bandeja quedaba por encima de mi punto de vista y no me percaté de que había otro. Por más que abría la bandeja veía el CD en cuestión, pero no el de debajo, y no se me ocurrió bajo ningún concepto levantarlo, hasta que hoy abro la bandeja para probar con otro, saco el disco y veo los dos. No se me ocurrió que hubiese uno debajo, ya que el otro sonaba bién y no se trababa debido al mayor peso para arrastrar. Disculpenme por mi falta de rigor en las comprobaciones, pero apenas tuve tiempo para comprobar después de verlo.



Luego de esta explicación solo puedo opinar dos cosas:

1- Grande lo suyo CACHO!!!!
2- josefe17: Podés dejar de hacer perder el tiempo a los foristas y llenar el foro de basura con este tipo de consultas? Así que es más fácil mandar una pregunta al foro que mirar la bandeja donde ponés los CD?

En fin....


----------



## Cacho (Feb 18, 2010)

Gracias por el elogio EZ, pero las palmas son para Ockham y su navaja.

Saludos


----------



## Josefe17 (Feb 18, 2010)

Perdona, Ezavalla si te he hecho perder el tiempo por un descuido, lo siento. Como ya he dicho, en ese momento la inverosimilitud del asunto, junto con la falta de tiempo para intentar averiguar el fallo, ya que se trata del equipo de música del salón de actos del instituto, me hizo conjeturar mil cosas menos las más sencillas. Hoy cuando abro la bandeja y saco el CD para cambiarlo, me encuentro con dos. De acuerdo que he actuado sin comprobar antes, pero me quedé tan anonadado y me pareció tan inverosímil que no reparé en plantear aquí mi situación. Perdona de nuevo.

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 18, 2010)

Que cosa eh!


----------

